
Jerry Brown on a California Exodus: ‘Tell Me: Where Are You Going to Go?’ - Alupis
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/14/us/politics/jerry-brown-on-a-california-exodus-tell-me-where-are-you-going-to-go.html
======
onecommentman
“Tell me, where are you going to go?” threatened the abusive husband to the
cowering wife.

That comment is a bit “let-them-eat-cakey” even for California royalty. And
the other comments seemed to me more “après Jerry, le delugé“...pretty typical
for guys like him of his age.

Consider the 1960s, probably the most formative decade for California as a US
State. When the “death of the hippie” was announced in 1967, the heat-seekers
were already leaving. Some stayed in California, but many went to small
obscure places in the rest of the US. Under-appreciated places that were made
the new cool places by the creative energies of the newcomers. They did not
move to prepackaged hipness...there wasn’t any, except for maybe NYC and they
had just left there to go to SF and weren’t coming back.

If the Bay Area or California is your place of the heart, then you should
stay. But don’t stay out of fear. There is a big wide wonderful country out
there, and you have the golden ticket to go wherever you want. Keep your mind
open, make a commitment when it’s right, and build a good life wherever your
heart tells you to stay. But don’t be a self-important preachy idiot to the
locals in the process, or your bodily remains will be discovered in some
bayou, holler or arroyo.

------
AnimalMuppet
Somewhere with lower taxes. Somewhere with fewer homeless. Somewhere with a
less ideologically-driven state government.

Somewhere that lets fires burn now and then, to keep them from turning into
monsters when they do happen. Somewhere that has a power company that is able
to maintain infrastructure, rather than having that infrastructure causing
fires. And somewhere that allows a new power plant to be build every once in a
while, so that they don't keep having rolling blackouts year after year.

To the degree that the fires are a product of global warming/climate change,
and that's also causing worse tornadoes and worse hurricanes, to that degree
there's kind of nowhere to really go. I mean, you can dodge the effects to
some degree, but not really.

But to the degree that the fires are a result of bad decisions, going
somewhere that competently makes such decisions does in fact make sense.

~~~
onecommentman
“You can dodge the effects to some degree, but not really.”

Yes really (statistically really) you can. You personally. Not the county or
the region, but you personally can. The likelihood of being affected by fires,
floods, earthquakes, hurricanes, tornadoes and bad Mexican food can be reduced
or eliminated by where you live and how you live in the US. Don’t live on a
fault line. Don’t live on the Gulf Coast. Don’t live in a fire-prone forested
area. Or build your house to be robust to the regional risks...ask the locals.
You absolutely have meaningful agency in this. Whether or not it’s all just
weather and the tzu-jan of Nature.

------
a3n
"Where Are You Going to Go?’

" ... We are causing this,”

Yes, we are causing this. And as an essential worker (trucker), who rents (not
in California), all I can do is vote, converse, and post the occasional snarky
comment.

If my rental and community burned to the ground, I would obviously move, and
I'd give serious consideration to moving somewhere that is not doing ... this,
_at the moment_ , since the moment is a renter's most relevant investment.

------
Cheyana
Arizona. We've been seeing more and more California license plates since the
pandemic started.

